# College Basketball Week 4 Thread:



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Highlight Games:


Monday:


Lamar vs. #11 Louisville
Savannah State vs. #18 Georgetown


Tuesday:


*#8 Texas vs. #16 Villanova* GOW
#10 Purdue vs. Ball State
Idaho State vs. #22 Wisconsin
#24 Davidson vs. West Virginia


Wednesday:


#5 Gonzaga vs. Washington State
Maine vs. #6 Oklahoma
Ohio vs. #14 Xavier
Florida Gulf Coast vs. #21 Florida


Thursday:


St. Joes vs. #16 Villanova


Friday:

FIU vs. #22 Miami


Saturday:


Oral Roberts vs. #1 UNC
UMBC vs. #3 Pitt
Utah vs. #6 Oklahoma
Boston U vs. #7 ND
Texas State vs. #8 Texas
#9 UCLA vs. DePaul
Indiana State vs. #10 Purdue
Austin Peay vs. #11 Louisville
Alcorn State vs. #12 MSU
#13 Tennessee vs. Temple
#14 Xavier vs. Cincinnati
*#15 Memphis vs. #18 Georgetown* GOW
LBSU vs. #20 Syracuse
UWGB vs. #22 Wisconsin
Chattanooga vs. #24 Davidson
UMASS vs. #25 Kansas


Sunday:


#5 Gonzaga vs. Arizona
#16 Villanova vs. La Salle
Wright State vs. #17 Wake Forest
IUPUI vs. #19 Arizona State
Robert Morris vs. #22 Miami


Some very good matchups this week, with yet another jam packed Saturday.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

here are my upset specials

west VA over Davidson as a possibilty, but I do not see that

Cincy over Xavier as a possiblity in this rival game

I also can see Arizona over Gonzaga too


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> here are my upset specials
> 
> west VA over Davidson as a possibilty, but I do not see that
> 
> ...


Zags will not be beat by a very down Arizona team. Game won't be close.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Illinois ends 1st half on 17-4 run.. 39-26 over Hawaii.. Frazier leads the way with 12 pts (4/5 FG, 4/5 3PT).. Davis has 8 pts, 2 boards, 2 steals, 1 block.. Keller with 6 pts.. McCamey with 4 pts (1/6 FG) & 7 assists.. Illinois has 6 blocks (1 each by Davis, Frazier, Tisdale, Brock, Semrau, Keller).. They are also getting outrebounded majorly 22-6 at the break.. wow.. cant be happy at all with that..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Recap: Illinois 68 - Hawaii 58

Frazier: 14 pts, 3 boards, 0 assists, 3 steals, 1 block
Keller: 14 pts, 2 boards, 1 block
Davis: 10 pts, 4 boards, 1 assist, 3 steals, 1 block
McCamey: 8 pts, 11 assists (tie career high), 1 board
Brock: 8 pts, 3 steals
Meacham: 8 pts, 1 board, 2 assists, 1 steal
Semrau: 5 pts, 1 board, 1 block
Tisdale: 0 pts, 1 board, 1 assist, 1 block
Jordan: 0 pts, 1 board, 1 assist, 1 steal

Turnovers: 22 Hawaii; 5 Illinois
Rebounds: 42 Hawaii; 13 Illinois

Again its someone different.. a couple different ppl stepping up.. Frazier was money from the 3 in the first half.. Keller was good but needs to rebound better.. McCamey had a nice game distributing the ball.. Basically Demetri and Frazier changed places in numbets/etc tonight.. Davis was fine tonight.. Calvin Brock had his best game of season.. 

Frustrating finish.. Hawaii had a good run (17-7 Hawaii).. also was killed on the rebounds.. not sure how a team can win by double digits getting outrebounded by 30 but they did.. Coach Weber cant be happy with that.. I know I wasnt.. cant complain about a 8-1 start though compared to last year.. Chicago State on Wednesday night.. meh..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zags will not be beat by a very down Arizona team. Game won't be close.



I do not care who you are or how good are you, any team can not go to a hostile environment and guaranteed that it will not be close


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> I do not care who you are or how good are you, any team can not go to a hostile environment and guaranteed that it will not be close


That game isn't in Tucson, its in Phoenix at the US Airways Center. Its not going to be as hostile as you think.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Rebounds: 42 Hawaii; 13 Illinois


:jawdrop: damn


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lets just say it was an odd box score.. 



> Illinois couldn't rebound Monday night — it set its Assembly Hall record for futility while losing the rebounding battle by 29 — but also took care of the basketball. Senior guard Chester Frazier, the Big Ten Conferfence leader in assists, didn't have one against Hawaii but scored 14.
> 
> It all added up to a 68-58 Illini victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.pjstar.com/sports/x776477244/Illinois-beats-Hawaii-68-58

Still dont know how its possible to win like that.. but I suppose it was..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> That game isn't in Tucson, its in Phoenix at the US Airways Center. Its not going to be as hostile as you think.


Boy the Zags got luck out, but it is still a home crowd and on the road. btw how is Downs doing?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Boy the Zags got luck out, but it is still a home crowd and on the road. btw how is Downs doing?


Downs is doing great. Probably our best defender and best hustle player. He has ridiculously explosive athleticism. He is one of our 6 guys averaging double figures. He will be key to our late run in March.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Best guard in the nation will be playing in an hours time. Be there or be square!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My goodness Davidson is the most pathetic rebounding team I have ever seen.

Curry has come alive in the dying minutes of the game, really really good scorer.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^They're an average team - at everything. But they have something no one else does.  (The most valuable player in the nation)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Best guard in the nation will be playing in an hours time. Be there or be square!


james harden didn't play tonight.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas played a pretty solid game against villanova. definitely need to do something about that free throw shooting though. if texas didn't play such good defense that would have really cost them.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dude Stephen Curry is a beast Kobe couldn't do that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois up at the half on Chicago State 41-26.. 

Tisdale back with 16 pts, 2 boards, 1 block.. his problem is consistency this year.. Meacham with 11 pts (3/4 3PT), 3 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal.. McCamey with 10 pts, 3 boards, 2 assists.. Frazier with 2 pts, 2 boards, 5 assists & 2 steals.. Mike Davis with 0 pts, 4 boards, 2 steals..

Illinois getting outrebounded 18-16.. they also have only 13 assists to 11 turnovers.. pretty sloppy half.. but we could be Chicago State with 4 assists to 17 turnovers..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeez.. Illinois flat this half and only up 50-40..

There we go.. 13-0 run.. 63-40


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois finished the game on a 39-10 run from when it was just a 50-40 game in the 2nd half.. Wow @ run to end game.. 

Final: Illinois 89 - Chicago State 50

Starters:
Frazier - 7 pts (3/9 FG), 4 boards, 6 assists, 2 TO, 3 steals
Meacham - 14 pts (5/12 FG, 4/10 3PT), 4 boards, 4 assists, 2 TO, 2 steals
McCamey - 10 pts (3/7 FG, 4/5 FT), 5 boards, 3 assists, 6 TO, 1 steal
M Davis - 11 pts (4/11 FG), 12 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals
Tisdale - 25 pts (9/16 FG, 7/8 FT), 10 boards, 2 blocks

Bench:
C Brock - 9 pts (4/5 FG), 2 boards, 1 assist, 4 steals
J Jordan - 2 pts (2/2 FT), 6 assists, 1 turnover, 1 steal
D Keller - 4 pts (2/6 FG), 2 boards, 1 assist, 2 blocks
R Semrau - 2 pts (1/2 FG), 1 board
B Cole - 4 pts (1/1 FG, 1/1 3PT), 1 board
B Chisholm - 1 pt (1/2 FT), 1 board
C Jackson - 0 pts, 1 block

FG: ILL 32/70 (45.7) | Chi St. 18/58 (31.0)
3PT: ILL 6/18 (33.3) | Chi St. 6/22 (27.3)
FT: ILL 19/31 (61.3) | Chi St. 8/16 (50.0)

Rebounds: Illinois 44 | Chi St. 41
Assists: Illinois 24 | Chi St. 8
Turnov: Illinois 15 | Chi St. 29
Steals: Illinois 13 | Chi St. 6
Blocks: Illinois 5 | Chi St. 2

Well that was FUN.. Mike Tisdale with a career high in points and the double double.. Mike Davis had a great 2nd half for a double double.. see ya in 10 days Legion and Missouri..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zags by 30 with 8 minutes to go against Washington St. on the road.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zags by 30 with 8 minutes to go against Washington St. on the road.


Gonzaga is for real. Top 5 team easily. 



Texas impressed me last night. They are beginning to play great defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeff Jordan led our team in assists today with Chester.. didnt think I'd see the day.. seeing as he doesnt play often..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Downs is doing great. Probably our best defender and best hustle player. He has ridiculously explosive athleticism. He is one of our 6 guys averaging double figures. He will be key to our late run in March.



That is why he was at KU in the first place defense and hustle which that Self likes the best. He just could not take the same limelight as Brandon Rush. That is one reason why he left.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> That is why he was at KU in the first place defense and hustle which that Self likes the best. He just could not take the same limelight as Brandon Rush. That is one reason why he left.


But he accepts taking the backdoor on limelight to about 4 other Zag players? I don't buy that. I think Self promised him minutes right off the bat, which he never came through with.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> But he accepts taking the backdoor on limelight to about 4 other Zag players? I don't buy that. I think Self promised him minutes right off the bat, which he never came through with.


there were a few other issues here at Kansas that dicate his PT cut down. BRush was playing better, and Downs were not playing as good of defense at that time when he was playing. Also there were rumors that he was homesick. BTW Self does not promise players for PT time, he said time and time on his shows here, he states that the players will have the opportunity to play off the bat, but he needs to show he can get that opportunity.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Christmas came early for Temple today. Lol he and Olmos destroyed Tennesee.

Louisville is also in a dog fight with Austin Peay.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas is playing Temple at home on the 20th, should be a good game KU and UMASS just underway


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good day for the A-10, Umass also defeats another ranked team in Kansas. Memphis-Georgetown was a good game, UNC should destroy Oral Roberts shortly.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Indiana makes UK look like the Boston Celtics. They really are _that_ bad.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Indiana makes UK look like the Boston Celtics. They really are _that_ bad.


They'll win a game or two in the Big Ten, but they are just a patchwork group of kids who would look better in a IUPUI uniform than an Indiana uniform.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pritchard (or whatever the Freshmans name is) is fairly decent. Not enough talent all around however.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Arizona upsets Gonzaga 69-64, big win for the Wildcats.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BeeBallin1524 said:


> Arizona upsets Gonzaga 69-64, big win for the Wildcats.


hmmm I called that


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Horrible game for us. We executed our offense poorly and for the first game Pargo wasn't really a factor. Credit to Arizona for playing tough D.


----------

